# Digging Pits



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

My brother and I are making our way to Yankton/Vermillion area for the spring goose on March 10th and we are faced with a unique challenge.

My bro is ina wheelchair and can only shoot from the wheelchair(no stomach muscles). Faced with this problem, we thought the best way for himto hide is in a pit. Will we be able to dig a pit or is the ground too frozen to do it.

Thoughts


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Our group decided to do something a little different this year and use above ground blinds. We built three of them, 7'wide x 3.5' deep x 52" high. We haven't used them yet, but I posted another thread on here to ask people how they thought they would work. Most people said that with the proper camo and cover, they should be fine. There were a couple with experience with above ground blinds and they said the shooting was great. A blind this size would be plenty big for you and your bro. The height shouldn't be a problem (you could probably make it a little higher). We used cattle fence for our frame and H.S. Leaf Camo in wetlands to cover it. It gives a 3-d appearance and you can't see through it. We were planning on using burlap, but when we tried it, we took a few steps back and you could see right through it. I think that digging a pit that big would take you forever. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the advice...

We use a similar blind for early goose hunting in Sept. It works great when its 90 degrees outside. I may drag one along as a back up. Thanks.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I would put him in whites and hope for the best. My brother had a client one time that would only sit on a 5 gallon pail in the decoys (just cause he was an ***) anyhow, they still shot geese. Your gonna play hell trying to dig a pit in a frozen cornfield.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

First off hats off to you for being willing to take your brother out. :thumb:

I think you would have a hard time digging and you probably should get permission first. You may consider making 2 cow sillos and putting him in the middle. Otherwise dress him in whites and hope for the best. Maybe if you find a posted field that the birds are calm in the owner would give you permission due to the circumstances. After seeing that one show on with those guys sitting on lawn chairs just pisspounding the birds I think would have have pretty good success but like I said the birds woudl have to be comforatble in that field.

Good Luck


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I wouldn't go hunting without him. Trust me when I say that we have had to be more than creative in out pursuit of ducks and geese. I'm not afraid of a little hard work, infact I plan on it. What I was thinking of doing is modifying his chair so we don't have the wheels on it. This lowers him about six inches. I can also dig two trenchs for the sides of the whelechair to drop in which lowers him maybe another 6 inches. I fugure if I can get about a foot down and 6 inches for the trenches, then use the excess dirt on the sides to mound up. then he would be covered up to his waist or even higher. Next I thought we would put him in the center of the layouts and place a decoy in front and behind. Cover him up with camo netting and we are good to go.

Permission is not a prob. We will be hunting on my uncles land and he has no issues as long as we cover the holes up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakotadog....

That should work....does your brother have any problems swinging on birds? That would be the only issue with putting him in the middle of the lay outs. But your idea should work great.....just put him in a white top and have decoys around him.....If you are using socks....get some longer stakes for some....that will add a couple of inches the otherway to help with concealment....

I know what you are going through.....I have a twin brother who has cerbal palsy....He can swing a gun but still hunts.....He has shot 5 deer (two wall hangers), 15 turkeys and a big old russian boar. The hard work makes it even better when you see the smile on there face.

Good luck and hope every thing works out for you.....post some pic's of the hunt.

Chuck


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Will do Chuck...He can swing on birds but he is limited on how far he can swing. We've hunted together for about 15 years now. Mostly ducks and geese...tried turkeys once, but we don't have a lot experience inhunting them.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think what Chuck said is a good idea. Have him dressed in white's, or maybe even a white top and look into making or buying a camo cover:

http://www.grovergear.com/hunting-equipment.html

I would use long staked decoys all around him, maybe even some type of flyer decoys on poles covering his backside too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I would use long staked decoys all around him, maybe even some type of flyer decoys on poles covering his backside too.


Goose magnets would probably be perfect!! Man I really hope you guys have a successful hunt!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakotadogg....

Let me know what you come up and if you could take some pic's for me.....I will pass them along onto a handicap hunting organization my brother is apart of...it is call capable partners. They do great things. They might have some ideas that could help you as well. They also put on hunts.....state park hunts for deer, turkey hunts, and some bird hunts.

Good luck


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Will do fellas...one note to the site. It would be nice to have a discussion forum specific to hunters with disabilities. Just a thought

Justin

Thanks again for the ideas.

Magnum with socks with long poles and or some goose magnets are a great idea


----------

